# Meeting some people



## LA418T (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi all!

I'm Larry, 24, from Canada and just arrived to HK a few days ago. I have traveled here before to visit family but this place is still very new to me. Recently graduated and have decided to look for work here so ATM I am quite free most days. 

Currently staying at Discovery Bay but would love go out to the city to meet new people and grab a couple of drinks some time!


----------



## carioca610 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hey Larry,

I moved here about 2 mos ago from LA and I live in Mid Levels. Would be free to meet for coffee/drinks if ur interested!

Stephanie


----------



## LA418T (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey Stephanie,

Yea definitely interested to meet some time when you're free. Perhaps in Central would be best?

Also, anyone else that sees this wanna join in would be more than welcome.

Larry


----------



## DJax622 (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm also from LA and got here about a week ago. Is it too late to join the party? =)


----------



## carioca610 (Jun 22, 2013)

hey! def not too late to join the party


----------



## DJax622 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Stephanie,

Awesome! I'm recovering from a flu though, so may be I should wait a few days. Please keep me posted about any and all gatherings!


----------



## jkoh13 (Sep 4, 2013)

just got back from the East Coast -- would love to meet for drinks!

Jeff


----------



## LA418T (Aug 20, 2013)

Same!
What day works best for everyone?
I haven't started working yet so I'm free most days 

Also, I'm joining a group on meetup to go to jockey club the coming Wednesday night 6:30 at Happy Valley. So we could even meet there along with a lot of other people if you all interested


----------



## DJax622 (Aug 25, 2013)

Anybody down to hang out Sunday night?


----------



## kimfung (Sep 8, 2013)

hi im a 26 yr old female based in Sydney, Australia and am considering relocating to HK end of this year/early next year. 
I'd be coming to HK for hdays in November and would be keen to meet up. However, this is a long time away and I was wondering if in the meantime, anyone can give me a heads up as to what to expect if I do relocate to HK.


----------



## carioca610 (Jun 22, 2013)

hey all heading to the horseraces tomorrow (hopefully!)...let me know if any one is interested in joining


----------



## JodeP (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I am a Brit, living in Chicago and spending 10 day blocks of time in Hong Kong over the next few months for work. Anyone fancy getting together tomorrow or Friday night for a drink? I am staying in Soho.


----------

